# 3.91'S in an 05 A4



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

should i do it, i already get bad gas mileage , why not go for it? , i want your guy's opinions


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

As said before. I think 3.73's are better suted for autos. My thinking is that autos have a 3.06 first gear and one overdrive gear. Drag racers who have the experiance may say differantf for having 3.91's.


----------

